# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Εντοπισμός κλεμμένου κινητού τηλεφώνου.

## kamaster

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Έχει κλαπέι από ένα φίλο μου το android κινητό του (xperia neoV). Υπάρχει τρόπος να το εντοπίσει ή να το κλειδώσει; Στο κινητό μάλλον έχει αλλαχθεί η κάρτα sim ή είναι κλειστό. Είχε ενεργοποιημένο το κλείδωμα του τηλεφώνου σε περίπτωση αλλαγής της sim, υποθέτω όμως ότι θα είναι εύκολο να το ξεκλειδώσουν. Δεν είχε εγκατεστημένο κάποιο πρόγραμμα εντοπισμού. Είναι δυνατόν να δοθεί κάποια λύση μέσω του κωδικού ΙΜΕ;

----------


## leosedf

Αφού δεν είχε και κάποιο πρόγραμμα εντοπισμού πες του να το κλάψει από τώρα και να πάει να πάρει ένα καινούριο, αυτό χάθηκε.

----------


## σεατ

μαλλων ετσι εινε οπως λεει ο κωνσταντινος.ξερει κανεις κανενα προγραμμα εντοπισμου σε σαμσουνγκ ασσο android απο που να το βρουμε κα σε τι τιμη;;;

----------


## vasilllis

εχει το επισημο android.
επισης ειναι και το androidlost.αρκετες δυνατοτητες .χρηση μεσω αστοσελιδας κλπ.

----------


## aeonios

http://www.androidtapp.com/5-best-an...droidtapp-com/

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Έχει κλαπέι από ένα φίλο μου το android κινητό του (xperia neoV)................Είναι δυνατόν να δοθεί κάποια λύση μέσω του κωδικού ΙΜΕ;



πάντως αν δεν το έκανε, να πάει να δηλώσει την κλοπή με όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία του κινητού μπορεί.
ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από τι μπορεί να βρεθείς μπλεγμένος.

----------


## kamaster

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι πρέπει να δηλωθεί στην αστυνομία. Έχω ακουσει ότι με τον κωδικό ΙΜΕΙ μπορούν οι εταιρείες κινητής να κλειδώσουν το τηλέφωνο. Τουλάχιστόν να υπάρχει η ικανοποίηση ότι δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η συσκευή. Στην Ελλάδα όμως αυτό το υποστηρίζει μόνο η vodfone. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## leosedf

Οποιαδήποτε εταιρία μπορεί να κλειδώσει, απλά δεν το κάνει καμία, δεν υπάρχει λόγος άλλωστε αφού αλλάζεις το ΙΜΕΙ και η υπόθεση έληξε, το τηλέφωνο χάνεται τελείως.

----------


## kioan

*Plan B*
Μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί στο κινητό αφότου αυτό έχει χαθεί, αρκεί αυτό να συνδέεται στο δίκτυο.

----------

αλπινιστης (10-07-12)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι καλή τύχη, αν πεταχτεί η κάρτα sim (που είναι και το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνει κάποιος) goto #2
Είναι για χαμένο τηλέφωνο και όχι κλεμμένο.

----------


## μποζονιο

Αν υπαρχει gmail acc στο κινητο και αυτος που το κλεψε προσπαθει να ανοιξει τα μυνηματα γινεται.. αυτο το plan b δε ξερω πως δουλευει ομως μπορει καποιος να στειλει εναν ιο για να ανοιξει το gps και να στειλει με email τη τοποθεσια.. δε ξερω για ποια kernel γινεται παντως για παλιοτερα kernel με ενα module του metasploit γινοταν.. αυτο αν κ εφοσον προσπαθησει ο καγκουρας να ανοιξει τα email του παλιου λογαριασμου.. για το cupcake δε γινεται για το module μονο με pm και μονο στον OP...

----------


## kamaster

Επισημαίνω ότι το κινητό όταν κλείσει για κάποιο λόγο η αλλάξει η sim έχει κωδικό κλειδώματος.Επομένως το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνει είναι να το ξεκλειδώσει.... πως θα μπορούσε να το επιτύχει;

----------


## leosedf

Με  hard reset π.χ. Αυτόν λογικά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει κιόλας.

----------


## takisegio

> Επισημαίνω ότι το κινητό όταν κλείσει για κάποιο λόγο η αλλάξει η sim έχει κωδικό κλειδώματος.Επομένως το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνει είναι να το ξεκλειδώσει.... πως θα μπορούσε να το επιτύχει;



ΣΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Ωραία κάντε μια λίστα με τα κινητά που δεν σπάνε εύκολα.   :Biggrin:  
Με τα Ipod τι παίζει ?   σπάνε ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Επισημαίνω ότι το κινητό όταν κλείσει για κάποιο λόγο η αλλάξει η sim έχει κωδικό κλειδώματος.*Επομένως το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κάνει είναι να το ξεκλειδώσει.... πως θα μπορούσε να το επιτύχει;*



Αυτό ενδιαφέρει τον κλέφτη όχι τον νοικοκύρη!
Ακόμη και αν γίνεται δεν είναι "πρέπον" να το διαδίδουμε και σίγουρα δεν θα βοηθήσει τον φίλο σου που το έχασε.
gV

----------


## dalai

να γνωριζετε παντως οτι  φιλος μου πηρε και παλι πισω το κινητο του. Μαλιστα εκτος απο τον "νεο ιδιοκτητη" εγινε μυνηση και στο μαγαζακι της γειτονιας του, που του το πουλησε, ως κλεπταποδοχος. Α
πλως πηγε με το ΙΜΕΙ στην κινητη τηλεφωνια του και το δηλωσε ως κλεμενο. Εφοσον συνδεθηκε το κινητο σε ελληνικη κιν. τηλεφωνια ,ειδαν τον ιδιοκτητη της νεας sim  και ανελαβε η αστυνομια. 
Αμα εχεις το κουτακι που λεει το ΙΜΕΙ περνα μια βολτα απο τον παροχο σου να το δηλωσεις. Δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι...

----------

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69 (11-07-12)

----------


## picdev

> να γνωριζετε παντως οτι  φιλος μου πηρε και παλι πισω το κινητο του. Μαλιστα εκτος απο τον "νεο ιδιοκτητη" εγινε μυνηση και στο μαγαζακι της γειτονιας του, που του το πουλησε, ως κλεπταποδοχος. Α
> πλως πηγε με το ΙΜΕΙ στην κινητη τηλεφωνια του και το δηλωσε ως κλεμενο. Εφοσον συνδεθηκε το κινητο σε ελληνικη κιν. τηλεφωνια ,ειδαν τον ιδιοκτητη της νεας sim  και ανελαβε η αστυνομια. 
> Αμα εχεις το κουτακι που λεει το ΙΜΕΙ περνα μια βολτα απο τον παροχο σου να το δηλωσεις. Δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι...



γίνεται αυτό στην ελλάδα? στο εξωτερικό ξέρω οτι γίνεται αλλά δεν ήξερα οτι γινόταν στην ελλάδα, 
είσαι σίγουρος?

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Απλως πηγε με το ΙΜΕΙ στην κινητη τηλεφωνια του και το δηλωσε ως κλεμενο. Εφοσον συνδεθηκε το κινητο σε ελληνικη κιν. τηλεφωνια ,ειδαν τον ιδιοκτητη της νεας sim  και ανελαβε η αστυνομια.



Να και κάτι καλό έπειτα και από την ταυτοποίηση των Καρτο-συνδέσεων.
Να αγιάσει το χέρι τους, ήρθε ο καιρός να ψαρευτεί όλο αυτό το κύκλωμα.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι δεν παίζει μόνο αν δηλώσεις το ΙΜΕΙ στην αστυνομία και αν γίνει ντου κάπου θα σου πουν να πας να το πάρεις με αποδεικτικά.
Είχε γίνει παρόμοια περίπτωση στην Θεσσαλονίκη πριν καιρό και κάπου 90 κινητά που ελέγχθηκαν ήταν κλεμμένα. Εκεί μέσα στη στοίβα βρέθηκαν και κινητά γνωστών που είχαν δηλώσει στην αστυνομία και απλά τους ειδοποίησε να πάνε με απόδειξη η κουτί. 

Βέβαια η αλλαγή ΙΜΕΙ ισχύει και αλλάζει ακόμη και το ταμπελάκι από πίσω.

Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι πως θα προστατευθεί ο μαγαζάτορας αφού στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν ξέρει αν είναι κλεμμένο η όχι.
Ο ένας τρόπος είναι με δελτίο παραλαβής και στοιχεία, αριθμό ταυτότητας κλπ. Έτσι όταν χρειαστεί θα έχει και η ασφάλεια τα στοιχεία του κλέφτη κλπ.


Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο όμως να περιμένεις από το δίκτυο η με ένα ΙΜΕΙ η αστυνομία να ψάχνει το κινητό (εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις που κάνουν έλεγχο σε μαγαζιά κλπ)

----------


## leosedf

> να γνωριζετε παντως οτι  φιλος μου πηρε και παλι πισω το κινητο του. Μαλιστα εκτος απο τον "νεο ιδιοκτητη" εγινε μυνηση και στο μαγαζακι της γειτονιας του, που του το πουλησε, ως κλεπταποδοχος. Α
> πλως πηγε με το ΙΜΕΙ στην κινητη τηλεφωνια του και το δηλωσε ως κλεμενο. Εφοσον συνδεθηκε το κινητο σε ελληνικη κιν. τηλεφωνια ,ειδαν τον ιδιοκτητη της νεας sim  και ανελαβε η αστυνομια. 
> Αμα εχεις το κουτακι που λεει το ΙΜΕΙ περνα μια βολτα απο τον παροχο σου να το δηλωσεις. Δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι...



Είσαι σίγουρος οτι η εταιρία κινητής το έκανε χωρίς διαταγή εισαγγελέα? Γιατί αυτό που λες γίνεται αλλά είναι δύσκολο.




> Να και κάτι καλό έπειτα και από την ταυτοποίηση των Καρτο-συνδέσεων.
> Να αγιάσει το χέρι τους, ήρθε ο καιρός να ψαρευτεί όλο αυτό το κύκλωμα.



Ποιο κύκλωμα ρε μάστορα? Λες να είναι οι Μασόνοι?
Εδώ λέμε ότι αν κλέψεις ένα κινητό και το πουλήσεις ο μαγαζάτορας δεν έχει ιδέα ότι είναι κλεμμένο, εκτός μόνο αν παίρνει από συγκεκριμένα άτομα και γνωρίζει αλλά πολύ σπάνιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι δεν παίζει μόνο αν δηλώσεις το ΙΜΕΙ στην αστυνομία και αν γίνει ντου κάπου θα σου πουν να πας να το πάρεις με αποδεικτικά.
> Είχε γίνει παρόμοια περίπτωση στην Θεσσαλονίκη πριν καιρό και κάπου 90 κινητά που ελέγχθηκαν ήταν κλεμμένα. Εκεί μέσα στη στοίβα βρέθηκαν και κινητά γνωστών που είχαν δηλώσει στην αστυνομία και απλά τους ειδοποίησε να πάνε με απόδειξη η κουτί. 
> 
> Βέβαια η αλλαγή ΙΜΕΙ ισχύει και αλλάζει ακόμη και το ταμπελάκι από πίσω.
> 
> Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι πως θα προστατευθεί ο μαγαζάτορας αφού στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν ξέρει αν είναι κλεμμένο η όχι.
> Ο ένας τρόπος είναι με δελτίο παραλαβής και στοιχεία, αριθμό ταυτότητας κλπ. Έτσι όταν χρειαστεί θα έχει και η ασφάλεια τα στοιχεία του κλέφτη κλπ.
> 
> 
> Είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο όμως να περιμένεις από το δίκτυο η με ένα ΙΜΕΙ η αστυνομία να ψάχνει το κινητό (εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις που κάνουν έλεγχο σε μαγαζιά κλπ)



ναι εδω εχεις ενα δικιο.
Αν παει ο πακιστανος ,ο γυφτος η ο τελειωμενος με την συριγγα ακομα καρφωμενη στο χερι να δωσει πισω το iphone 4 (των 3 μηνων,χωρις φορτιστες κουτια και σχετικα) γιατι το βαρεθηκε θα μεινει με το διλλημα.μπας και ειναι κλεμμενο?   :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι έτσι, έχει και περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις.

----------


## vasilllis

ενταξει πηρα τις πιο ακραιες περιπτωσεις.ομως κανει μπαμ ποιος και τι.
παντα βεβαια υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις.

----------


## rep

δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξερεις οτι ενα κινητο που  φερνουν οτι ειναι κλεμενο η οχι παρα μονο σε κλειστες πολεις οπως  εγω οποιος χανει το τηλεφωνο του παει σε δυο τρια μαγαζια και αναφερει  τον τυπο του κινητου και το imei.εχει τυχει σε πολλες περιπτωσεις να βρεθει τηλεφωνο ετσι.δεν εισαι υπορχεομενος να ζητησεις πραγματικα στοιχεια του πελατη που σου φερνει μια συσκευη για ξεκληδωμα(οπως δεν το κανουν ουτε τα επισημα service πλεον).εγω  οσους ερχονται στο καταστημα και μου λενε οτι τους κλεψανε το κινητο και εχει κωδικο τους λεω το εξης "αν ερθει γυφτος -πρεζακιας κλπ του λεω οτι ηρθε η ασφαλεια και ψαχνει το τηλεφωνο αν ψαρωσουν και το αφησουν περνω τηλ τον κατοχο και το δινω, αν ομως το φερει καποιος κυριος που το αγορασε εστω απο ενα γυφτο 'η αλλων τυχεο δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασια να κανω τιποτα παρα μονο να του πω οτι ξερω τον χρηστη και αν θελει μου το αφηνει να το επιστρεψω. Το ΙΜΕΙ στα καινουργια τηλεφωνα αλλαζει δυσκολα και ταμπελακια-αυτοκολητα δεν υπαρχουν στην αγορα.σε πολλες συσκευες η συσκευη κραταει το original imei οποτε και να αλλαχθει εντοπιζεται.οι εταιριες κινητης τηλεφωνιας μπωρουν στα smart phone να εντοπισουν ποια καρτα εχει μεσα με τον αριθμο της μετα απο καταγγελια στην αστυνομια .ολες οι συσκευες ξεκληδωνουν ευκολα απο ενα γνωστη τεχνικο με ειδικα εργαλεια και πολλες απο ενα ασχετο στα κινητα αλλα γνωστη του διαβολου που λεγεται internet απλα μπαινοντας στο www.hard-reset.com .αυτα το ολιγα.....,

----------


## picdev

απο τη σχολή θυμάμαι οτι το gsm ενημερώνει τη βάση δεδομένων του για το IMEI του χρήστη ανεξαρτήτως τηλεφώνου , αν δηλαδή είναι smart phone παλιό ή καινούριο,
και φυσικά μπορούν να μπλοκάρουν τη συσκευή, αυτό που μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι το κινητό ενημερώνει για τη κυψέλη που βρίσκεται ακόμα και αν ειναι κλειστό :Cool: , πρέπει να βγει  η μπαταρία για να μην δίνει αναφορά
τωρα το θέμα ειναι αν αλλάζει το imei

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Ποιο κύκλωμα ρε μάστορα? Λες να είναι οι Μασόνοι?
> Εδώ λέμε ότι αν κλέψεις ένα κινητό και το πουλήσεις ο μαγαζάτορας δεν έχει ιδέα ότι είναι κλεμμένο, εκτός μόνο αν παίρνει από συγκεκριμένα άτομα και γνωρίζει αλλά πολύ σπάνιες περιπτώσεις.



Μωρέ τι μας λες ?  Και ποιος σου είπε εσένα οτι στην Αμερική μπορείς να αγοράσεις μεταχειρισμένη καρφίτσα, χωρίς να καταγραφεί ο πωλητής από τον μεταπωλητή ? 
Και μιλάμε για πλήρη στοιχεία !! 

Οι μαιμουδιες που γίνονται από μερικούς στην  Ελλαδα να μεταπουλούν στην μαύρη μεταχειρισμένα, θα κοπούν μαχαίρι.

----------


## leosedf

Κυριάκο πάσχεις απο Αμερικανολαγνεία και Αυστραλολαγνεία.
Σε άλλο κόσμο ζεις, όταν κοπούν πες μου ε? Μη μείνουμε στο σκοτάδι με φοβίες.

Χρυσόστομε με αλλαγή ΑSIC γίνεται. Εδώ ακόμη και στα ΒΒ5 κλπ γίνεται. Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις καρούλια με κενά ταμπελάκια για εκτύπωση, αυτά τα tamper proof που χρησιμοποιεί ο κατασκευαστής, μόνο έναν εκτυπωτή ετικετών χρειάζεσαι. Εδώ η HTC σου δίνει όλα τα σχέδια για να φτιάχνεις ταμπελάκια μόνος σου. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να αξίζει το τηλέφωνο για να γίνει όλη αυτή η φασαρία. Δεν είναι αδύνατο, απλά δύσκολο.
Αυτό που λες στα ericsson άλλαζες το ΙΜΕΙ αλλά το OTP ΙΜΕΙ στον επεξεργαστή δεν αλλάζει. Λογικό αφού έτσι κατασκευάστηκε. Δεν θυμάμαι αν στο δίκτυο εκπέμπεται το ΟΤΡ η το ΙΜΕΙ στο λογισμικό.
Με μια αλλαγή κενού ολοκληρωμένου προγραμματίζεις και το ΟΤΡ με το καινούριο ΙΜΕΙ (πιθανότατα ίδιο με κάποια πεταμένη σαβούρα παλιά) και είσαι ζάχαρη.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Κυριάκο πάσχεις απο Αμερικανολαγνεία και Αυστραλολαγνεία.
> Σε άλλο κόσμο ζεις, όταν κοπούν πες μου ε? Μη μείνουμε στο σκοτάδι με φοβίες.



Αυτα να τα πεις στο Έφορα ελεγκτή της γειτονιάς σου, είναι δίπλα από την ΔΕΛΤΑ.  :Biggrin:

----------


## takisegio

> Κυριάκο πάσχεις απο Αμερικανολαγνεία και Αυστραλολαγνεία.
> Σε άλλο κόσμο ζεις, όταν κοπούν πες μου ε? Μη μείνουμε στο σκοτάδι με φοβίες.
> 
> Χρυσόστομε με αλλαγή ΑSIC γίνεται. Εδώ ακόμη και στα ΒΒ5 κλπ γίνεται. Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις καρούλια με κενά ταμπελάκια για εκτύπωση, αυτά τα tamper proof που χρησιμοποιεί ο κατασκευαστής, μόνο έναν εκτυπωτή ετικετών χρειάζεσαι. Εδώ η HTC σου δίνει όλα τα σχέδια για να φτιάχνεις ταμπελάκια μόνος σου. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να αξίζει το τηλέφωνο για να γίνει όλη αυτή η φασαρία. Δεν είναι αδύνατο, απλά δύσκολο.
> Αυτό που λες στα ericsson άλλαζες το ΙΜΕΙ αλλά το OTP ΙΜΕΙ στον επεξεργαστή δεν αλλάζει. Λογικό αφού έτσι κατασκευάστηκε. Δεν θυμάμαι αν στο δίκτυο εκπέμπεται το ΟΤΡ η το ΙΜΕΙ στο λογισμικό.
> Με μια αλλαγή κενού ολοκληρωμένου προγραμματίζεις και το ΟΤΡ με το καινούριο ΙΜΕΙ (πιθανότατα ίδιο με κάποια πεταμένη σαβούρα παλιά) και είσαι ζάχαρη.



συμφωνω.και το ΙΜΕΙ αλλαζει και ταμπελακι τυπωνεται και οτι αλλο θελεις...Κυριακο παλι κοντραρεις το Κωνσταντινο;;;

----------


## rep

δεν ειπα οτι δεν αλλαζει το imei αλλα οτι αλλαζει δυσκολα, σε ποσα κινητα εχεις αλλαξει Παναγιωτη Imei και με ποιο box???.ταμπαλακια που βρησκεται ρε παιδες θα με τρελανεται,το καθα κινητο εχει διαφορετικο σχημα,και με τι προγραμμα κανεται αρκιβως ταμπαλακι με τα σχετικα στοιχεια επανω και εκτυπωση του barcode ????????

----------


## leosedf

Παράδειγμα γρήγορης αναζήτησης, http://www.barcode-uk.com/imei-label....html#Products
Με Zebra printer και το Phoenix (αρκεί να έχεις και το dongle) βγάζεις άνετα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

... αναρωτηθείτε αν ξεφύγατε από το θέμα. Μάλλον το αντιστρέψατε!
Αντί να εντοπίσουμε το κλεμμένο σε λίγο θα το νομιμοποιήσουμε.
gV

----------

leosedf (12-07-12)

----------


## moutoulos

> Αντί να εντοπίσουμε το κλεμμένο σε λίγο θα το νομιμοποιήσουμε.



Ε καλά, αυτό ισχύει χρόνια. "Μελετάμε" την παρανομία, περισσότερο απο την νομιμοποίηση ...

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> ... αναρωτηθείτε αν ξεφύγατε από το θέμα. Μάλλον το αντιστρέψατε!
> Αντί να εντοπίσουμε το κλεμμένο σε λίγο θα το νομιμοποιήσουμε.
> gV



Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι ανήκω στην μειονότητα που δεν χρήζει ανάγκη μετανοίας και εξομολόγησης.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kamaster

Προς το παρόν βοηθήθηκε περισσότερο ο κλέφτης... Δυστυχώς,χωρίς να μπορώ να καταλάβω το γιατί, οι νόμοι είναι πάντα με τους παράνομους!

----------


## zakys

Υπάρχουν λογισμικά που αν τα είχαμε βάλει πριν θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε το κινητό μας εάν το χάναμε με πολύ χαμηλό κόστος.

----------


## zakys

Ότι αφορά εντοπισμός κινητού με ένα χαμηλό κόστος θα είχαμε προστατευτεί από κλοπές ή απροσεξία.

----------


## leosedf

Τελευταία προειδοποίηση, επόμενη πλάγια διαφήμιση και ban.

----------

